# CPU gold content



## LaurenceOs (Jun 11, 2009)

A friend of my just gave me 5 pentium 3's and they look good but im just wonder which cpus are the creme, the real juicy bastards?

Also sid note, it appears that the gold pins are secured with silver? is that how it is?

Cheers chaps


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 11, 2009)

The real "juicy's" (lol) in CPU land are #1 386's and 486's,#2 would be pentiums with top and bottom gold lids,then would have to be pentium pros.These are in order by weight not by the piece,and thats my guess,Im sure others will add what they think as well.
Johnny


----------



## Scott2357 (Jun 11, 2009)

Aren't most P3s like fiber P1s and celerons mostly made with Kovar which is ~52% iron, 29% nickel, 18% cobalt? The little discs where the pin attaches to the package is usually a nickel alloy of some sort.


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't have the exact chemical composition in front of me,but right off hand that doesnt sound right.And even if I am wrong they are still CPU's that contain gold.If you have a bunch but don't think they are worth anything,or not worth processing,I can name 20 people on the forum that will gladly take them off your hands,matter of fact Jim is close enough to drive to you and pick them up if you had enough.......lol.
Johnny


----------



## Scott2357 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, there's still a thin gold plate on the Kovar pins and other areas. Assuming these are PIII pin chips and not slot CPUs, just let them soak in AP for few days and see what's left.

Here's a link to Kovar composition:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kovar


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes the cpus he is referring to are 370 socket not slot.I am not aware of the element composition of the pins.


----------

